# I-129F Petition Approved



## Woodstock (Mar 11, 2009)

The form I-797C, NOTICE OF ACTION, I received two days ago, stated my I-129F petition for Fiancé (E), "Has been approved and forwarded TO THE LISTED CONSULATE." "Please contact the consulate with any questions about visa issuance." 
I was under the impression that the petition would go to the NVC in New Hampshire for processing before going to the consulate. But no where did my approval notice mention the NVC. Has this ever happened to you?

The visa for which my partner will apply is a K-1 visa, which, if awarded, will allow him to enter the U.S. to marry me within ninety days.

Another box stated, "Approval Notice Valid from 01/31/2014 to 05/30/2014."

Question: What relevance does the validity dates of the approval notice have?
Does that mean the whole process must be over and done with by the end date; that the U.S. Department of State must complete the process by then or does it refer to the sponsor and applicant to have all the papers in by then? 

Does anyone have any recent experience with the U.S. Embassy in Bangkok in terms of how long it takes to assign an interview date? The site says 10 to 12 weeks but I wonder if that is old information.

Thank you for any feedback.


----------

